
Would you wear / use this? for mental stress and focus improvement? - chibuk
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/blueberry-neurotech-insight-for-mental-stress#/
======
chibuk
looking for real feedback here, trying to iterate on design and value
proposition to help with stress and focus in the workplace. using a new type
of neurotech sensor that works like a deep pulse oximeter, it gives a specific
location reading of blood flow in the brain (kind of like a local fMRI). qs;
would you wear the headband form factor? do you need to know when to take a
break? would Video based experienced to help calm or stimulate your mind in
5-10mins be more valuable/worth to pay?

